# Wow, sarap naman ng dinner mo



## Inglip

Wow, sarap naman ng dinner mo

A friend text this to me.

I am just wondering if it should be, '_*ang *_dinner mo' and not _*'ng dinner mo'*_


----------



## Scherle

Inglip said:


> Wow, sarap naman ng dinner moA friend text this to me.I am just wondering if it should be, '_*ang *_dinner mo' and not _*'ng dinner mo'*_


 "ng dinner mo" is correct.  If your friend used "and dinner mo" instead of "ng dinner mo", it will make the sentence gramatically incorrect.


----------



## niernier

It should use ng instead of ang because of the difference in the inflection of the adjective sarap.

1) Masarap *ang *dinner mo.
2) Ang sarap naman *ng* dinner mo.


----------



## Inglip

If it was ng, would it read - wow, your tasty dinner?

When based on context, it should be - wow, your dinner is tasty.


----------



## niernier

In conversational Tagalog, this is the sentence pattern if you would like to say, "wow, your dinner is tasty". But if you would like to take the words literally, it is read, "wow, the tastefulness of your dinner"


----------



## mataripis

galing, ang sarap naman ng kain mo/nyo!


----------



## bdpalawan

It's an idiom for the sake of emphasis, so yes, it does not follow the normal pattern.


----------



## mapangarap

1.      Ang daming sasakyan!There are so many cars!2.      Ang daming tao!There are so many people!3.      Ang alikabok!It's so dusty!4.      Ang dumi ng kusina!The kitchen is so dirty!5.      Ang linis ng bahay!The house is so clean!6.      Ang mahal ng coche!The car is so expensive!7.      Ang mura!It's so cheap!8.      Ang gandá!. . . so beautiful!9.      Ang pangit!. . . so ugly!10.  Ang bilís!. . . so fast!11.  Ang bagal!. . . so slow!


----------

